# Best breakfast in a while



## miketx (Jun 15, 2019)

Last night I started a crock pot with pinto beans after rinsing and soaking them for close to 2 hours. This morning I baked two pans of cornbread and when it was done cut me a big piece lathered in butter and put a smaller piece in a bowl and covered it with beans and bean juice. That stuff was good!

*Corn bread*
2 cups flour
2 cups corn meal
1/2 cup sugar
8 tsp baking powder
1.5 tsp salt
2 cups milk
1/2 cup oil

Mix dry ingredients, add wet ingredients. Mix until blended.
Turn into two greased cake pans
Cook at 425 degrees for 20 - 25 minutes


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Sometime instead of pintos, bake up a crock of Marafax, Jacobs Cattle, King of the Early, or Yellow Eye.
THEN you've got something worth spreading on your cornbread.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 15, 2019)

chili beans and a hard fried egg could be on the menu.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 15, 2019)

miketx said:


> Last night I started a crock pot with pinto beans after rinsing and soaking them for close to 2 hours. This morning I baked two pans of cornbread and when it was done cut me a big piece lathered in butter and put a smaller piece in a bowl and covered it with beans and bean juice. That stuff was good!
> 
> *Corn bread*
> 2 cups flour
> ...



  Try that same recipe in a greased preheated cast iron skillet.
You'll thank me.


----------



## miketx (Jun 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I started a crock pot with pinto beans after rinsing and soaking them for close to 2 hours. This morning I baked two pans of cornbread and when it was done cut me a big piece lathered in butter and put a smaller piece in a bowl and covered it with beans and bean juice. That stuff was good!
> ...


One question though:

*If I use Betty Botters bitter butter 
It would make my batter bitter.
But a bit of better butter,
That would make my batter better. Right?
*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 15, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Absolutely.


----------



## miketx (Jun 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2019)

Taint' no good without fried taters and jalapenos in the cornbread, and don't forget da ketchup and raw onion slices...and cooked spinach with apple cider vinegar..


----------



## miketx (Jun 15, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Taint' no good without fried taters and jalapenos in the cornbread, and don't forget da ketchup and raw onion slices...and cooked spinach with apple cider..


I wanted plain CB with beans.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2019)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Taint' no good without fried taters and jalapenos in the cornbread, and don't forget da ketchup and raw onion slices...and cooked spinach with apple cider..
> ...


Minimalist are we?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't like sweet corn bread...  it's just wrong wrong wrong...

my southern cornbread recipe has no sugar, only 2 tablespoons of flour to the 2 cups of cornmeal, and 2 cups of Buttermilk, not regular milk...

And it is delicious!

Goes great with bean soups and also with greens, like collard greens, or mustard greens

and most importantly, in my stuffing for Turkey...  half corn bread and half any other type bread, like white or Italian bread.


----------



## miketx (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> I don't like sweet corn bread...  it's just wrong wrong wrong...
> 
> my southern cornbread recipe has no sugar, only 2 tablespoons of flour to the 2 cups of cornmeal, and 2 cups of Buttermilk, not regular milk...
> 
> ...


Then I thread ban you for that!


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

miketx said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like sweet corn bread...  it's just wrong wrong wrong...
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

if you don't have buttermilk onhand, you can add a tablespoon of white vinegar to the milk and in about 15 minutes, it becomes like buttermilk with the sour bite and thicker....


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> I don't like sweet corn bread...  it's just wrong wrong wrong...
> 
> my southern cornbread recipe has no sugar, only 2 tablespoons of flour to the 2 cups of cornmeal, and 2 cups of Buttermilk, not regular milk...
> 
> ...


Love good solid not sweet corn bread.  It's great split and toasted under the broiler with some butter the next morning, too.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Taint' no good without fried taters and jalapenos in the cornbread, and don't forget da ketchup and raw onion slices...and cooked spinach with apple cider vinegar..


I draw the line at spinach for breakfast.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Taint' no good without fried taters and jalapenos in the cornbread, and don't forget da ketchup and raw onion slices...and cooked spinach with apple cider vinegar..
> ...


Hell, beans is only fer rich Texicans and Okies, usually its water gravy and soda powder biscuits... damn Irish!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> I don't like sweet corn bread...  it's just wrong wrong wrong...
> 
> my southern cornbread recipe has no sugar, only 2 tablespoons of flour to the 2 cups of cornmeal, and 2 cups of Buttermilk, not regular milk...
> 
> ...


You add eggs?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like sweet corn bread...  it's just wrong wrong wrong...
> ...


yes, and baking powder or maybe it is baking soda? and salt...

I don't have the recipe in front of me for the exact ingredients and measurements....  It's my southern, (Alabamian) grandmother's recipe which was her grandmother's recipe...  been around for quite a while in my family...  we all use the same recipe....  3rd cousins and all....  it really is good!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


3rd cousins eh? Around here you just draw a 150 mile radius and I am related to most of the folks in this area which is why i imported my wives and gal friends from another part of the nation.
The recipe is not unusual since the use corn meal in pizza dough around here and tempura is one of my favs....but I sure like my corn bread my papa would eat it in a glass of milk for desert after dinner.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




I am likely related to everyone's family who were born and raised in Alabama and Georgia in the 1800's!  I kid you not!  There was no sparing of kids in each family, 10, 12 and even 14 kids were common, ( one grandfather with 18 kids) especially when the first wife died and the hubby remarried like the one with 18 kids...  my poor great grandmothers, were spitting out kids like they were fertile Myrtles, bunny rabbits....  and several died in childbirth of their late in life, children... the great grandfathers then remarried, had a woman to take care of the previous 10 kids born, and had 8 more with the new young wife....  HOLY SMOKES!  Smith, Jones, Johnson, Wright, Moore, Graham, May, Lunsford, Washington, Cobb, King, Scott, Gray, Wilkes, Wilson, Jackson, Clarke, Petty, even Sanders, etc etc etc etc are all family names, that I did not even know we had in our family, nor did my father know they were in his family line, which came from the great grandmothers sides....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



With buttermilk, it probably takes both powder & soda......I know in the recipes for things like biscuits & pancakes, when using regular milk, you only add baking powder and with buttermilk, it usually calls for both. 

I think the soda is to counteract the enzymes(?) or whatever in the buttermilk when chemically reacting to the other ingredients probably the baking powder &/or salt...…..just don't quote me on that 



and actually I've never had cornbread without sugar in it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  Corn bread without sugar sucks!!


----------



## Toro (Jun 16, 2019)

miketx said:


> Last night I started a crock pot with pinto beans after rinsing and soaking them for close to 2 hours. This morning I baked two pans of cornbread and when it was done cut me a big piece lathered in butter and put a smaller piece in a bowl and covered it with beans and bean juice. That stuff was good!
> 
> *Corn bread*
> 2 cups flour
> ...



There’s no bacon

/fail


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 16, 2019)

Toro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I started a crock pot with pinto beans after rinsing and soaking them for close to 2 hours. This morning I baked two pans of cornbread and when it was done cut me a big piece lathered in butter and put a smaller piece in a bowl and covered it with beans and bean juice. That stuff was good!
> ...




You can always add it to the batter before baking and it doesn't hurt to use bacon grease for some or all of the oil or shortening.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 16, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Hubs always liked it with extra sugar...….just gotta be careful when baking so it doesn't get too browned


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



  I've got a dutch oven cornbread recipe that kicks ASS!!!
It's about twelve inches in diameter and four inches thick.
   It's so sweet I wanna put frosting on it and call it a cake!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  In process.....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 16, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



So you got cornbread goin??? Enough to feed all of us???

With some smoked baby backs & a pot of beans????


Be right there......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Unfortunately thats a pick from last fall.
It's raining cats and dogs at the moment.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2019)

Cornbread ain't cornbread if it is sugar sweetened!  

The Real Reason Sugar Has No Place in Cornbread


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 16, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Well damn......ya'll southerners let a bit of rain stop ya??? Wusses


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 16, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


>


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



  I tried but the coals kept getting wet....


----------

